# Your Kung-fu is No Good in This Village



## Matt308 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bow to your Sensei. Bow to your Sensei!!!

Karate Trainer Can't Break Bricks - Bing Videos


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2010)

LMAO

Heck I could do most of those moves


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 5, 2010)

I loved where he makes the classic move that demonstrates breaking cement bricks has nothing to do with physical strength... he lifts them with his knee in anticipation that they will fall putting a sheer weight at each end to crack the stack. Pure PT Barnum "A sucker is born every minute" moment of fantasy illusion. Hilarious.

There is nothing worse than a bad "magician/illusionist".


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 5, 2010)

He needs some lessons with Pai Mei...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 5, 2010)

Holyshit I would have given her lesson's too. She was hot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 6, 2010)

This one cracked me up too. WTF??

Motivational Speaker Can't Get Motivated - Bing Videos


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2010)

Plywood. Must have failed shop class.

...quick, somebody give him a hammer.


----------

